# Chewing tobacco and sanctification



## Christoffer

I am addicted to chewing tobacco

My conscience is killing me, because I now know that I am in sin. I cannot read the Bible or pray with a clean conscience... I cannot witness boldly while being an addict. My life contradicts my testimony.

This morning I threw away the can... some hours later I was digging in the trash can to find it. I have invented 1000 ways to rationalize it away...

I feel that if Jesus were to came back today, I wouldn't be taken up with the saints, because I would be drooling tobacco

Being addicted is like a double sin. The nicotine rush becomes a source of joy, whereas Jesus should be our only source of joy. It has such a grip on me.

I would like to ask the PB:ers: how can I look to Jesus for everyday joy and meaning, and not have to resort to chew? I feel so unworthy of my calling.

How can the hope of sharing Christs glory become a reality for me, so that I will gladly serve Jesus without depending on nicotine rushes? It feels like I haven't really grasped the facts, I merely possess theological knowledge.

I know I sound like a whiny brat who deserves a spanking. But I need to have the truths of the Bible sink in, not just be theological knowledge.


----------



## Oecolampadius

Although I used to smoke a lot a decade ago, I have never really been addicted to nicotine myself, but I did witness my father go through withdrawal symptoms when he attempted to overcome his nicotine addiction. It is my opinion that the best way to go about overcoming nicotine addiction is by slowly weaning one's self off the substance bit by bit. I don't think you can overcome it by simply throwing your can of chewing tobacco one day and just go on like you've never been hooked to that stuff.

I'm not quite sure how this relates to chewing tobacco but if you were a cigarette smoker, it would translate to cutting down the number of sticks you smoke as the weeks go by until you can come to a point where you only smoke a few sticks or even none at all. If your addiction is really that bad, I would suggest that you seek professional advice or even medical help. Of course, one needs to go through this trial with lots of prayers. I will pray for you.


----------



## turmeric

If Jesus returns today you will surely be taken up with the saints! Your standing with God is entirely reliant on the righteous life and substitutionary death of Jesus. Our obedience to God stems from our gratitude for what He has done for us. I will pray for you, that He will guide you in this matter.


----------



## LawrenceU

Christoffer, 
Please, dear brother, don't succumb to a legalistic mindset about your battle with nicotine. It will not separate you from Christ. Yes, if you are controlled by it then it has a place in your heart and body that it should not. But, it is not damnable. I know it is tough to quit. But, it can be done. God's strength is greater than your weakness.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

I can tell you this, Christ died for sins much more heinous than chewing tobacco. I would venture to say that you will see that to be one of the least of your problems. Receive and rest in his promises. Granted chewing tobacco is even a sin (I don't see how it's much worse than clogging your blood vessels with McDonald's), God will finish the work he has begun in you, brother.

ing for you...


----------



## reformedminister

Spurgeon smoked cigars! That does not mean that it is not bad for you but so is eating too much sugar. How many sodas do you drink a day? They are terrible for you. I don't think that the use of tobacco is a sin. I smoke about one cigar on the weekends and an occasional bowl full of pipe tobacco when I am reading. If I thought it was a sin, I wouldn't do it! However, the excess of anything is harmful and if you are convicted about something then maybe you shouldn't do it. You also have to be concerned about appearances. Read and prayerfully meditate upon 1 Corinthians Chapter 8


----------



## Spinningplates2

Try chewing something else, such as sunflower seeds. Don't give up.


----------



## OPC'n

Spurgeon smoked a cigar every day but never two at a time. You can stop chewing but I think you're guilt is too heavy.


----------



## Berean

Praying for you, Christoffer


----------



## christiana

To me chewing tobacco is the absolute most gross and hideous of habits! You can be an overcomer with His strength. You have no strength of your own. We all know that! When I was young I smoked but hated the fact that I both did it and enjoyed it. While in ER one time I really prayed and promised to never touch another one if He brought me out of the current predicament! I've never touched another since that moment! I thank HIm! You can do the same!


----------



## tdowns

*Just make it worse...*

And although, it may sound contradictory, I believe, you will overcome your addiction, with more ease, if you DON'T place a false sense of guilt over the act of chewing itself. Like others have said, it's no different than bad eating habits.

Don't get me wrong, I know it's a POWERFUL ADDICTIVE AGENT, that needs to be handled with care, but, overcome it with the power of Christ, not man's guilt.


----------



## ww

My wife was a smoker and quit cold turkey, not sure how but just made a decision and did it. I had an addiction that I also quit cold turkey and just gave it to Christ who gives me the daily victory. When it comes down to it you have to want it bad enough but you don't. You enjoy it too much. It's that simple. I know because I was in the same boat not too many years ago myself.


----------



## Berean

Focus on Christ and His power, not on your habit or your guilt.


----------



## PresbyDane




----------



## KMK

From what I have studied about the subject, chew is much more addictive than smoking. In addition to prayer and meditation, I would seek professional help. People go cold turkey with cigarettes all the time, but you rarely hear of a chewer doing so.


----------



## Galatians220

Two words: Sean Marsee. I recall when this happened. Poor guy never had a chance. The videos, etc. of him admittedly are not for the squeamish. What Marsee did to himself really shouldn't happen to anyone. If reading his story doesn't send a person winging off to Cold Turkeyville, nothing will...

My prayers, Christoffer, are for your willpower and for your good health in the face of this challenge. *You can do it!* The Lord will help you!!!

Wishing all the Lord's best to you, and grace in overflowing abundance,

Margaret


----------



## Zac Nelson

You don't see people stressing that their addiction to coffee is sinful, however it is a highly addictive substance, I would say it is more addictive than smoking (from what I've read). And yet coffee is an acceptable, every day practice for 90% of people!


----------



## KMK

Zac Nelson said:


> You don't see people stressing that their addiction to coffee is sinful, however it is a highly addictive substance, I would say it is more addictive than smoking (from what I've read). And yet coffee is an acceptable, every day practice for 90% of people!



What is your point? Are you suggesting that Christoffer's addiction is no big deal? Or that all of us should check ourselves to see if we are mastered by something?


----------



## Zac Nelson

I'm not suggesting either!


----------



## kalawine

Christoffer said:


> I am addicted to chewing tobacco
> 
> My conscience is killing me, because I now know that I am in sin. I cannot read the Bible or pray with a clean conscience... I cannot witness boldly while being an addict. My life contradicts my testimony.
> 
> This morning I threw away the can... some hours later I was digging in the trash can to find it. I have invented 1000 ways to rationalize it away...
> 
> I feel that if Jesus were to came back today, I wouldn't be taken up with the saints, because I would be drooling tobacco
> 
> Being addicted is like a double sin. The nicotine rush becomes a source of joy, whereas Jesus should be our only source of joy. It has such a grip on me.
> 
> I would like to ask the PB:ers: how can I look to Jesus for everyday joy and meaning, and not have to resort to chew? I feel so unworthy of my calling.
> 
> How can the hope of sharing Christs glory become a reality for me, so that I will gladly serve Jesus without depending on nicotine rushes? It feels like I haven't really grasped the facts, I merely possess theological knowledge.
> 
> I know I sound like a whiny brat who deserves a spanking. But I need to have the truths of the Bible sink in, not just be theological knowledge.




I feel this way quite often myself. I am utterly amazed at the people that I know who never seem to have any doubt what-so-ever about their standing with God. 

I can feel like I'm not even saved and then the next minute witness to someone or be involved in worship at Church (or whatever "religious" thing you might want to fill in the blank with) and be on cloud nine. I'm built that way I think.

But I heard a very wise phrase from a preacher recently that made me really think. It went something like this: When you give someone the Gospel or help a poor person you feel so much closer to God. When you go a while and realize that you haven't done anything "godly" for a while you might feel like you don't even belong to God. But the truth is that you don't deserve God's mercy any more when you are doing "his work" (or throwing your can in the trash LOL) than you do when you are being "disobedient." 

I would never dare defy another person's conscience. But maybe, instead of beating yourself up about this "addiction" (a very ambiguous term) you should make sure that is truly what it is. It may be a distraction from some other change that the Lord would have you make. I'm sure you don't need to be told this but doubting your stand with the Lord is a bigger problem than tobacco.

Romans Seven

14 For we know that the Law is spiritual, but I am of flesh, sold into bondage to sin. 

15For what I am doing, I do not understand; for I am not practicing what I would like to do, but I am doing the very thing I hate. 

16But if I do the very thing I do not want to do, I agree with the Law, confessing that the Law is good. 

17So now, no longer am I the one doing it, but sin which dwells in me. 

18For I know that nothing good dwells in me, that is, in my flesh; for the willing is present in me, but the doing of the good is not. 

19For the good that I want, I do not do, but I practice the very evil that I do not want. 

20But if I am doing the very thing I do not want, I am no longer the one doing it, but sin which dwells in me. 

21I find then the principle that evil is present in me, the one who wants to do good. 

22For I joyfully concur with the law of God in the inner man, 

23but I see a different law in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin which is in my members. 

24Wretched man that I am! Who will set me free from the body of this death? 

25Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, on the one hand I myself with my mind am serving the law of God, but on the other, with my flesh the law of sin.


----------



## OPC'n

Zac Nelson said:


> You don't see people stressing that their addiction to coffee is sinful, however it is a highly addictive substance, I would say it is more addictive than smoking (from what I've read). And yet coffee is an acceptable, every day practice for 90% of people!



You were never a smoker were you?


----------

